# RR: 160. Bartók: The Miraculous Mandarin, Sz. 73



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

*1.	I. Fischer (cond.), Budapest Festival Orchestra, Hungarian Radio Chorus	(1996)










2.	Abbado (cond.), London Symphony Orchestra, Ambrosian Singers	(1982)










3.	Chailly (cond.), Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra, Laurenscantorij Chor	(1997)










4.	Doráti (cond.), BBC Symphony Orchestra & Chorus	(1964)










5.	Boulez (cond.), Chicago Symphony Orchestra & Chorus	(1994)










6.	Solti (cond.), London Symphony Orchestra (Suite)	(1965)










7.	Doráti (cond.), Chicago Symphony Orchestra (Suite)	(1954)










8.	Doráti (cond.), Detroit Symphony Orchestra, Kenneth Jewell Chorale	(1983)










9.	Martinon (cond.), Chicago Symphony Orchestra (Suite)	(1967)










10.	Dohnányi (cond.), Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra, Vienna State Opera Chorus	(1977)









*

1.	I. Fischer (cond.), Budapest Festival Orchestra, Hungarian Radio Chorus	(1996)
2.	Abbado (cond.), London Symphony Orchestra, Ambrosian Singers	(1982)
3.	Chailly (cond.), Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra, Laurenscantorij Chor	(1997)
4.	Doráti (cond.), BBC Symphony Orchestra & Chorus	(1964)
5.	Boulez (cond.), Chicago Symphony Orchestra & Chorus	(1994)
6.	Solti (cond.), London Symphony Orchestra (Suite)	(1965)
7.	Doráti (cond.), Chicago Symphony Orchestra (Suite)	(1954)
8.	Doráti (cond.), Detroit Symphony Orchestra, Kenneth Jewell Chorale	(1983)
9.	Martinon (cond.), Chicago Symphony Orchestra (Suite)	(1967)
10.	Dohnányi (cond.), Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra, Vienna State Opera Chorus	(1977)

A list to all entries: https://www.talkclassical.com/blogs/trout/1624-recommended-recordings-intro.html


----------

